# Red Lake or Lake of the Woods



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

dont want and specific spots or anything, but for spring break this year, second weekend in march, few buddies and I were planning a little fishing trip, first considered lake of the woods, then thouhgt of red lake, any reports on either spots? or have any idea if either are better in march.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

LOW in mid to late March is generally damned good!!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I would chose to go to LOW because the walleye season in MN ends February 22 but border waters are different. On Red lake the crappies have few and far between, you may pick up one here but limits are hard almost unheard of. The walleye is still open on LOW until April 14 and the walleye action can get hot and heavy that time of the year. Also you may run into a school of jumbo perch. Many anglers start to chase the monster pike in mid-march that are starting there spring run. Good Luck!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

check out "borderview lodge.com"~ Mike will put you on fish. LOW.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

woodpecker said:


> LOW in mid to late March is generally damned good!!


bring a bbq and hope for one of those sunny days in the 30's...almost like summer on the ice, after a long winter.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I would go to LOTW; at red you catch random fish at random times there; and it can be hit or miss, I've been hearing more miss this past year and last year. We usually do pretty well on LOTW in march :beer:


----------



## warriors (Apr 11, 2009)

Both great areas, I personally enjoy Red Lake, we have always had a good bite out there.


----------

